# Thoughts on extraterrestrial visitors



## Damaged Eagle

Are they be real? This was a question posed in one of the philosophy classes I attended a few years ago. The professor was getting desperate for some sort of response from the younger students. He still couldn't get any sort of conversation going from them so directed the question towards me yet again. Naturally I sat back and thought about it a moment then asked him in turn if we were basing their science on the limits we set on ourselves. His reply was yes. I sat back for a moment and responded with Occam's Razor. He naturally asked be to expound upon my reply so my response was....

"Occam's Razor. If the limits of the extraterrestrial technology are the same as ours then they too are limited by the speed of light thereby making their being from somewhere from outside our solar system highly unlikely. Therefore if there is a extraterrestrial intelligence visiting the Earth it started in this solar system and most likely Earth itself. The most likely planet for that to happen on is Earth itself."

...He in turn asked if I meant the military and my response was...

"Not necessarily. There is legends of past civilizations that attained a high degree of technology. If by chance... say a hundred thousand or more years ago... this civilization collapsed an outpost on the moon or some other planet there may be remnants that survived who after all this time would most likely have a technology even more advanced than our own and since they would look very human could very well be pulling all the strings in our governments for their own advantage."

Thoughts?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Have yet to see any evidence of alien visitors past or present. And I'm looking. Have to figure if an alien spacecraft was flying through our atmosphere and we got ito n film or video it's gonna look like what it is, not some blurry out-of-focus something. It's gonna look mechanical and be unmistakingly "alien spacecraft." Yet to date every 'UFO picture' of video is some out-of-focus nonsense. And when it is some kind of aerial vehicle it's pretty obviously our's.


----------



## Dajjal

I have a ufo story that I have told before. It was at the time of sputnik one. I went out into the garden in Kent, England to see it when it was due to pass overhead. While I was watching the stars I became aware that one of them had moved slowly along in relation to the other stars around it. I watched it slowly move and then stop moving for a couple of minutes. The it slowly moved off again in the same direction, and then stopped again for another couple of minutes. It took about fifteen minutes to cross the sky until it disappeared and it stopped moving several times in a regular pattern. It looked like a star but it obviously was not one and the only thing that was supposed to be up there at the time was sputnik one. Eventually that appeared and it was much brighter than the unexplained object I had seen moving. Sputnik one moved smoothly across the sky in a couple of minutes and disappeared from view.
To this day I do not know what I saw but it was an unidentified flying object that could stop moving and remain stationary. Therefore it was not a plane. I am certain it was not a helicopter as it looked like a star,   meaning it was reflecting the light of the sun, and had no lights of its own, and it made no sound.

I believe there are probably many other inhabited planets in the universe and some are probably far in advance of us. But I do not see how they could come here unless they have developed star trek warp drive, or a method of traveling through wormholes. and can travel much faster than the speed of light.


----------



## Alex.

Of course they are real. I do not believe we are alone in this wonderful universe.


----------



## shadow355

Is there life on other planets - Yes, I believe so.

 Is it human life that is on other planets - NO.

 Will a UFO fly to the earth sometime in the future - NO.

 Has UFOs flown to the earth in the past - NO. Unexplained incidents, aircraft ( military & weather balloons ) - Yes....I believe so.

Project Blue Book - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 In the late 1970's - Project Blue Book was a decent tv show.

  Shadow 355


----------



## ChrisL

Well, while I don't believe "UFO accounts" and "alien abduction" stories, I think that the chances are pretty good that we are not alone in the gigantic universe.


----------



## my2¢

I figure thousands of years from now whoever is then inhabiting the Earth will know a heck of a lot more about physics and it isn't beyond thought they've figure out how to make visits back in time.  I can't think about it too long because then I begin questioning what if time travels backwards and the future is the past and the past is the future?


----------



## ChrisL

my2¢ said:


> I figure thousands of years from now whoever is then inhabiting the Earth will know a heck of a lot more about physics and it isn't beyond thought they've figure out how to make visits back in time.  I can't think about it too long because then I begin questioning what if time travels backwards and the future is the past and the past is the future?



Mind blown.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Iron Head

ChrisL said:


> Well, while I don't believe "UFO accounts" and "alien abduction" stories, I think that the chances are pretty good that we are not alone in the gigantic universe.


Ha ha ha ha!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL

Iron Head said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, while I don't believe "UFO accounts" and "alien abduction" stories, I think that the chances are pretty good that we are not alone in the gigantic universe.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha ha!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Do you have something to add to the topic, trolly?  Why are you here?


----------



## Iceweasel

The fascinating thing to me is there are people that think advanced civilizations are interested in lurking in the shadows spying on us. If there are any, they have better things to do.


----------



## rcfieldz

Delta4Embassy said:


> Have yet to see any evidence of alien visitors past or present. And I'm looking. Have to figure if an alien spacecraft was flying through our atmosphere and we got ito n film or video it's gonna look like what it is, not some blurry out-of-focus something. It's gonna look mechanical and be unmistakingly "alien spacecraft." Yet to date every 'UFO picture' of video is some out-of-focus nonsense. And when it is some kind of aerial vehicle it's pretty obviously our's.


Here check these guys out. 
THIRDPHASEOFMOON 

The thing that gets me is there never seems to be more than one video from another source or witness or multiple sightings of an event. I have seen unexplainable lights at night(I think it may have been a spy plane, witnessed by 4 people)  I also have witnessed large flaming meteors during daylight and at night (they can be kinda spooky). I have also witnessed supernatural events and seen a few ghosts. So when it comes to UFO's , I am still waiting to experience seeing one(or more).


----------



## PredFan

No, we have not been visited by space aliens, nor will we ever be.


----------



## waltky

They're okay...

... Granny wishes dey'd take a bath...

... before dey come `round fer some o' her `special' brownies...

... Uncle Ferd likes to hang with `em...

... possum don't mind `em...

... long as dey don't try to get him to go fer a ride with `em.


----------

